# Боль за грудиной. К кому идти?



## Дворжак (27 Май 2017)

Всем доброго времени суток!

Уже третий год помучивает меня остеохондроз грудного отдела позвоночника. Спина все время тихоько ноет с разной интенсивностью (волнами примерно через пару тройку недель). К неврологу ходил, рентген делал, диагноз есть, кардиолог (ЭКГ холтер) никаких проблем не увидела. Работа сидячая, но несмотря на довольно регулярные занятия физкультурой (ходьба, ролики, гимнастика), нагрузок видимо не хватает. Когда выезжаем в отпуск, на море все симптом уходят. Так как ныряю по 4 часа в день минимум  Но вопрос собственно не об этом.

Недавно время от времени при резкой нагрузке (ну вот сегодня на 5 этаж хрущевки забирался), стала появляться достаточно сильная моментальная боль под грудиной слегка слева, от начала ребер вверх. По интенсивности примерно как если локтем об угол. Продолжительность боли совсем небольшая, буквально как удар. Еще секунд тридцать-сорок сохраняется некоторый болевой след, после чего все проходит. При этом если кататься на роликах, постепенно увеличивая нагрузку, ничего такого не происходит. Да, во время такой нагрузки обычно появляется еще и чувство неполного вдоха. (это чувство обычно бывает в пики когда спина болит больше всего) 
Вопрос в том к кому записываться на консультацию? К неврологу или все таки к кардиологу идти?


----------



## La murr (28 Май 2017)

@Дворжак, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (29 Май 2017)

При отсутствии кардиологической патологии можно думать о наличии позвоночного кардиального синдрома, вызванного проблемами в грудном отделе позвоночника. 
Посетите невролога или мануального терапевта (вертеброневролога).


----------

